# Editor de textos

## CGentooS

Buenas, me gustaria que me dijerais un buen editor de texto que este entre los paquetes de Gentoo que no sea el abiword, que permita guardar en formato .doc y que tampoco sea una suite tipo openoffice que tarda un cojon en compilar.

----------

## TcB

Instala los binarios del openoffice y no tendras q recompillar nada:

$ emerge -s openoffice-bin

Searching...

[ Results for search key : openoffice-bin ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-office/openoffice-bin

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.openoffice.org

      Description: OpenOffice productivity suite

----------

